# Music Do You Like To Get High With?



## strainreview (Jul 26, 2009)

What Type Of Music Do You Like To Get High To?


----------



## blakkmask (Jul 26, 2009)

Bone Thugs still tops my list as some of the best "get high" music. Mostly Old school rap. Cypruss Hill, Eminem(only his 1998-2002 music), Mater P, Field Mob, Beastie Boyz, Mystical, Wu-Tang. Dont know if you ever heard it before, but check out the link I posted. Me and the Homies used to ride around gettin blazed and playing this track on loop. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cva5PSUAeA4


----------



## g00sEgg (Jul 26, 2009)

I think there's about 5 threads like this buttttt...

I like everytttthinnnngggg. From some good old classical/jazz to reggae, classic rock, death meatal/ grindcore.

Right now i've been listening to a lot of Tom Petty, and ziggy marley.


----------



## swishatwista (Jul 26, 2009)

lol chillin with them boys fromt the east 99 right now-bone thugs. definitely some classic shit. People get too caught up in how old the music is. music is timeless, especially some good shit. Im rap all the way. twista's my boy too. pretty much anything with a steady hard beat


----------



## swishatwista (Jul 26, 2009)

Shit an of course those 3 6 niggs, they produce some tight ass beats. Especially that man lil wyte. masta P's classic too


----------



## grow space (Jul 26, 2009)

Straight jungle, dnb, regge,ragga and jungle


----------



## Mouldy Frog (Jul 26, 2009)

Roots Manuva, U Roy, Prince Far I, Steel Pulse, Grateful Dead, Jefferson Airplane, Jimi Hendrix, Massive Attack, Gong, John Martyn, Underworld, De La Soul, Plastikman, Chemical Brothers, Primal Scream


----------



## gotdawork (Jul 26, 2009)

Sublime! Nirvana,Jack Johnson,Bob Marley,shit. I only listen to rap when Im high because that shit is smooth.


----------



## Herbal Healing 420 (Jul 27, 2009)

Best songs to smoke too.
J-dawg, ride on 4s
Mr. Lucci, gettin high
lil flip, im so gone..
All these songs are a must listen, so look em up on youtube, or heres a quick link to my playlist http://www.playlist.com/heartagram666/dashboard


----------



## grow space (Jul 27, 2009)

red man & method man -do what u feel


----------



## BBear (Jul 27, 2009)

Ronald Jenkees is definitely one of my favorites to listen to. Check him out on YouTube:

http://www.youtube.com/user/ronaldjenkees?blend=1&ob=4

Other good bands: Karate, Rodrigo y Gabriela, Jurassic 5, Manu Delago,


----------



## pot scott (Jul 27, 2009)

bob marley of course, damian marley, slightly stoopid, sublime, dr. dre, snoop dogg, gucci, eazy e, method man, redman, lil flip, beatles, doors, pink floyd, blue oyster cult,aerosmith, zepplin, the reefer song, lil whyte, triple six, some wayne and birdman shit(cali dro), ravi shankar, young cash, and duval boys


----------



## db297 (Jul 27, 2009)

I like variety, plus I must be really old.

Jazz: Miles Davis, Freddie Hubbard, Tony Bennett, J.J. Johnson

Classic Rock: Pink Floyd, Allman Brothers ("Live at Fillmore East"), Clapton, Jeff Beck ("Blow by Blow"), Peter Green, Jethro Tull, Santna, Doobies, I could go on and on.

Christian: Susan Ashton, Margaret Becker, Keith Green, Stephen Curtis Chapman

Classical: Vivaldi


----------



## backdoorgrower (Jul 27, 2009)

without getting caught in the wars
"THE DOORS"


----------



## Kushkiller (Jul 29, 2009)

Blink 182 and Sublime, makes me feel like i am where i belong.


----------



## ilovetree (Jul 29, 2009)

i like anything slightly stoopid, must be the ganja & old times sake by Eminem, Mystic roots Pass the marijuana, and roll another joint by tom petty are all really chill to listen to


----------



## striker87413 (Jul 30, 2009)

Sublime. kottonmouth kings and potluck all the way


----------



## Night hawk420 (Jul 30, 2009)

I like to listen to lil wayne and gucci man lol i never really liked rap that much but when im high...


----------



## k-town (Jul 30, 2009)

Night hawk420 said:


> I like to listen to lil wayne and gucci man lol i never really liked rap that much but when im high...


I like Lil' Wayne but not gucci man. I like pretty much any song about weed when I'n getting high. Bob Marley, Master P, Lil Wyte is a good one. 

Peace
K-town


----------



## Kushman1995 (Jul 31, 2009)

PUNK all the way


----------



## fried at 420 (Jul 31, 2009)

stay wide awake 
-eminem


----------



## iiGETHiiGH (Aug 2, 2009)

don carlos is the man if you didnt know now you do lisyen to the anthem 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zexNBvj5dps

all bout the reggae

also barrington levy, the BOB,tribal seeds,rebelution,slightly stoopid,
mystic roots
but don carlos is a living legend


----------



## ivydupree (Aug 2, 2009)

Manu Chaoooooo


----------



## stickyfingers (Aug 2, 2009)

Any type of music apart from pop and shite is grand


----------



## cbtwohundread (Aug 10, 2009)

I GET HIGH HERES A DON CARLOS SELECTION FOR THE I
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pcz6w_b5A58&feature=related


----------



## EarlyMisty#1 (Aug 10, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRVKb2VJYiA

i like this kinda stuff.


----------



## sunshine1754 (Aug 10, 2009)

I like listening to deep house, house, techno, trance and psy-trance... beatport is my friend


----------



## Backwoodsmoke (Aug 12, 2009)

Pink Floyd-Dark side of the moon, Steve Winwood-Dear Mr. Fantasy, Anything by Clutch, I just like music..lol


----------



## Johnny Retro (Aug 12, 2009)

Ive recently strayed away from single songs to albums..if your smoking a blunt listen to Biggie's "Ready to Die" or Nas's "Illmatic"
Im not much of a rap fan but those albums are crazy good.


----------



## GratefulDance (Aug 15, 2009)

psytrance


----------



## cbtwohundread (Aug 15, 2009)

in these times.,.,le3 perry.,.,.,love this dub
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dX-4nT-E_e8&feature=related


----------



## yeeeuhitsadam (Aug 27, 2009)

Drake - November 18th
Nujabes - Feather

stuff by souls of mischief, nujabes,hieroglyphics etc theres so much music out there


----------

